# Too Much Ketchup????



## LB_SpecV (Jun 8, 2006)

I wanted to know your guys thoughts on consuming ketchup. It may sound like a funny question but I have been finding myself consuming a lot of it recently, much more than I used to, and everyday. I use it with my eggs in the morning, on my sandwiches during lunch, sometimes with my mid-day snacks, such as hard-boiled eggs, and a bunch with dinner, usually on whatever meat I eat. Is there any REAL negative, or downside to consuming excessive ketchup, calories/carb/sugar wise?? 

Just wondering,

MiKe


----------



## katt (Jun 8, 2006)

It has too much sugar - I don't eat it at all.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jun 8, 2006)

As long as you aren't putting massive amounts on things I don't think it will be a significant problem; however, it does have sugar in it and that's why I use as little as possible on my eggs in the morning.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Jun 8, 2006)

I dont consume a lot of sugar at all throughout the day, except maybe in my morning cereal.  I use sugar substitutes in my coffee and chew sugarless gum, and stay away from candy, so could ketchup's sugar be thattt bad for my diet specifically??


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 8, 2006)

id stay away.. esp when dieting. anything good tasting will eventually get carried away with and u'll start putting it on everything. happened to me. put it on eggs, potatos, tuna, brown rice, anything i ate.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2006)

I mostly use hotsauce, A1, or balslamic vinegar if I need to... Most of that is pretty neglible as far as calories etc go.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Jun 8, 2006)

A1 is the same as Ketchup: 15 calories/4g of carbs/4g sugar per Tablespoon.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2006)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> A1 is the same as Ketchup: 15 calories/4g of carbs/4g sugar per Tablespoon.



Meh, I'm not worried about it, but I don't use a TON either...


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2006)

I eat ketchup daily but I am pretty conservative with it. Usually just a table spoon once a day. It is pretty low calorie, I woulndn't worry about it too much unless you are cutting.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Jun 9, 2006)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> I dont consume a lot of sugar at all throughout the day, except maybe in my morning cereal.  I use sugar substitutes in my coffee and chew sugarless gum, and stay away from candy, so could ketchup's sugar be thattt bad for my diet specifically??



Yeah, it could and it is. Ketchup is pure sugar. And lots of it contains High Fructose Corn Syrup, which is the worst kind of sugar.

They do make 1 carb ketchup sweetened with splenda and it tastes the same. Eat that if you can find it.

Cut out the regular ketchup. It's as bad for your diet as if you put honey on everything.

VanessaNicole


----------

